# Yagher Mummy



## dconlon (Oct 12, 2010)

My first kit of the new year was supposed to be my last kit of 2013.
However, life and work being what they are....

Here is Yagher's Imhotep.





This fantastic sculpt was so well cast clean up of the minor seam lines took minutes.
In prepping to paint the kit I watched the film a couple of times.
One thing I noticed was the translucency of the chest the scroll of Thoth is taken from so I opted to paint it as alabaster.



Real ancient Egyptian chest



As for the Karloff character, there's a lot open to interpretation.
I decided to go with greyish linen wrappings with a light brown wash followed by highlights done in Tamiya Buff.
Real mummy skin is very dark (see below) and I stayed away from that, leaning more toward a brownish skin tone.





Thanks to John Tucky and Jeff Yagher for producing this Classic.
I love the character and the kit.
Enjoy!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

He looks thousands of years old!. Really beautiful work and you made some interesting choices which all worked out well. I think you were right not making him too dark. He's not really 'dead' so a lighter tone makes sense. The alabaster look for the chest is perfect. Thanks for sharing the build and reference photos. 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Regards,
Matt


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Still waiting for Yeager do Ardath Bey, there are many kits as the wrapped Mummy, and throw in Dr. Phibes as well.


----------



## dconlon (Oct 12, 2010)

apls said:


> Still waiting for Yeager do Ardath Bey, there are many kits as the wrapped Mummy, and throw in Dr. Phibes as well.


Yagher did do an Ardeth Bey - Yagher Classics 8.
Very nice sculpt but hard to find these days.
Managed to come across one years ago but still haven't built it.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

dconlon said:


> Yagher did do an Ardeth Bey - Yagher Classics 8.
> Very nice sculpt but hard to find these days.
> Managed to come across one years ago but still haven't built it.


Oh yeah, I remember now.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Excellent work on your Mummy! I have to agree that the alabaster effect to your chest is really amazing!

Rob


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautifully done. I love the Yagher classics, and wish I'd thought to pick up a few when they were available. The only consolation is seeing someone like you do such a terrific job with the kit.


----------

